# RIP Maradona



## Dominic (Nov 25, 2020)

One of the greatest has died today.


----------



## 46n2 (Nov 26, 2020)

75% of the people of this forum don't know who The Golden Kid was, RIP Legend.


----------



## espola (Nov 26, 2020)

46n2 said:


> 75% of the people of this forum don't know who The Golden Kid was, RIP Legend.


He's the founder of the VAR movement.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Nov 26, 2020)

Live is life.  One of the most beautiful things you will ever see in soccer...........and all with shoelaces undone.  My kids tried to do the shoulder juggling all day but imitating a legend is no easy task.

_-- "What (Zinedine) Zidane could do with a ball, Maradona could do with an orange." -- Michel Platini. _


----------



## 46n2 (Nov 26, 2020)

espola said:


> He's the founder of the VAR movement.


Exactly .....Hand of God


----------



## Swoosh (Nov 28, 2020)

espola said:


> He's the founder of the VAR movement.


With VAR England and many others would not have finished with 11 against Maradona.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Nov 28, 2020)

Swoosh said:


> With VAR England and many others would not have finished with 11 against Maradona.


I lived in South America when I saw that game on TV.  For the Southern continent this game was more than just a world cup game.  This was a chance for Argentina to gain some respect given that England had won the Falkland Island territory from Argentina just a few years back.  England was the 2nd most powerful country next to the USA and the local opinion was that they stole  the islands from Argentina.   The hand of God statement was viewed more than just a hand ball.  The win was viewed as justice for Argentina and pride that another great South American player had dismantled a European giant.   

Great game given that he scored 2 goals in less than 10 minutes


----------



## Desert Hound (Dec 1, 2020)

Maradona of Naples | City Journal
					

The soccer great brought hope and victory to a depressed city, as sports superstars can do.




					www.city-journal.org


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 1, 2020)

In 1987 a year after the world cup win in Mexico Maradona ventured into the fire. He played a friendly match at Wembley. It was the centenary celebration of the football league. Top players from the English first division (now the EPL) and players from around the world competed against one another. Maradona definitely took a lot of verbal abuse from the crowd. Especially those in the standing section (which no longer exists). Despite this it was a great event and once in a lifetime experience. Attached are the cover of the program and the pages of the rosters.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 9, 2020)

Paolo Rossi passed today. One of Italy’s best.


----------



## Zoro (Jan 1, 2021)

Messi>CR7 said:


> Live is life.  One of the most beautiful things you will ever see in soccer...........and all with shoelaces undone.  My kids tried to do the shoulder juggling all day but imitating a legend is no easy task.
> 
> _-- "What (Zinedine) Zidane could do with a ball, Maradona could do with an orange." -- Michel Platini. _


Often used as an example to my kid that he was not two footed (and you can see that in the vid).


----------

